# Boston!



## Paul Dzierzon (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, Weston. Three hives. Bee zen keeps me going all summer, honey keeps me going all winter. And I share a birthday with Jan Dzierzon, father of European beekeeping. He'd be 199 now, but he's dead, despite all the honey.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

It always makes me happy to see other new englanders around here. Welcome aboard.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Welcome to BeeSource! My dad was born and grew up in Weston - it should be a wonderful area for bees as there are still many rural areas.

Best Wishes,

Andrew


----------



## SteelHorse (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Are you are a member of the Middlesex County Beekeepers?


----------

